# Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen cl 15 und cl 16



## Totes_Pferd (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich will wissen ob der Unterschied zwischen cl 15 und cl 16 beim Spielen bemerkbar macht oder ob man den Vorteil nur bei der normalen Benutzung eines Computers (Dateinen kopieren, surfen...) merkt.


----------



## janni851 (5. Oktober 2016)

Das merkst du wahrscheinlich garnicht

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (5. Oktober 2016)

Je nach dem was du mit dem PC machst, merkst du nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Speicher mit 2666MHz oder 4000MHz 
Also, nein.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

Totes_Pferd schrieb:


> Ich will wissen ob der Unterschied zwischen cl 15 und cl 16 beim Spielen bemerkbar macht oder ob man den Vorteil nur bei der normalen Benutzung eines Computers (Dateinen kopieren, surfen...) merkt.



Selbst beim RAM Benchmark ist da kaum ein Unterschied auszumachen.


----------



## matti30 (5. Oktober 2016)

merkt man 0.


----------



## Erok (5. Oktober 2016)

Hi 

wenn Du Deinen Rechner nur verwendest, um Benchmark-Tests mit dem RAM zu machen, wirst Du den Unterschied auf dem Bildschirm sehen. Aber merken wirst Du bei den täglichen Arbeiten nichts. 

Greetz Erok


----------



## drstoecker (5. Oktober 2016)

Obwohl schnellerer Speicher im sinnvoller ist kann man das hier vernachlässigen. Außer bei benchmarks wo speziell der RAM entscheidend ist merkst man leider keinen Unterschied.


----------

